# Snapper poor cut quality



## twingert (May 11, 2011)

I have a snapper lawn tractor Mod# LT14H411KV. I used it twice this season. The two time I have used it, its not cutting evenly. I made sure that all my tires have same psi. What else should I look at? 

Great forum..
Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Have you checked the deck adjustment, or looked for unlevel deck due to possible damage?


----------



## twingert (May 11, 2011)

I will check tomorrow. Thats what it looks like when i mow, that the deck is not level.. How or what should I look for?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just try parking it on a hard surface like a sidewalk or pavement, and measure each corner edge down to the ground.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check lower/lift arms...one might hanging.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also check and make sure the mandrels are actually turning smoothly- if one mandrel isnt turning fast enough, it could also cause an uneven cut.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Also check and make sure the mandrels are actually turning smoothly- if one mandrel isnt turning fast enough, it could also cause an uneven cut.


Excellent point DT. Hey! What about Mandrel bearings going out? That could cause uneveness too, don't you think?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Excellent point DT. Hey! What about Mandrel bearings going out? That could cause uneveness too, don't you think?



Yep, and a cracked housing..


----------



## twingert (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I did find one side 1" higher than the other. I adjusted that. I havent needed to mow yet. so we will see. and I will look at the mandrels. 
thanks again.


----------

